# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Российские следователи взяли к себе в штат гипнотизеров

## Irina

Автор Андрей Гридасов Источник runewsweek 

*Нетрадиционные методики дознания оказались эффективными: российские следователи взяли к себе в штат гипнотизеров*

Референта Следственного комитета при прокуратуре (СКП) Дмитрия Марининова расстреляли в январе прошлого года возле дома, где он жил со своей семьей. Через год следователи объявили, что расследование завершено. Как стало известно Newsweek, найти убийцу следователям помогли гипнотизеры. И это не первый случай, когда следователи пользуются нетрадиционными, но вполне законными методиками дознания. Гипнотизеры, психологи и полиграфологи теперь официально состоят в штате Главного управления криминалистики СКП. Созданный в январе ГУК - полноценный центр экспертиз, в котором проводят все виды исследований, включая гипнорепродукционные (мягкий гипноз) и психофизиологические с использованием детекторов лжи. Все эти ноу-хау реально работают. По данным Newsweek, только в прошлом году СКП провел в разных регионах России 79 сеансов мягкого гипноза, и многие из них оказались полезными для следствия. Гипнотизеры числятся в ГУК на должностях референтов, а называют их там специалистами по активации памяти.
*
ПРИПОМНИТЬ ВСЕ
*
Специалисты по активации памяти помогли составить фоторобот убийцы Дмитрия Марининова. Референта, работавшего в Главном управлении собственной безопасности СКП, расстреляли рядом с домом в Красном Селе под Санкт-Петербургом. Киллер пробил на «Мерседесе» Марининова заднее колесо, а когда тот стал его менять, подошел к нему со спины и выстрелил в голову. После этого убийца прошел через дворы на соседнюю улицу, откуда его забрал сообщник на машине.

Убийство контрразведчика вызвало переполох среди питерских силовиков, а глава СКП Александр Бастрыкин даже прервал свой визит в Финляндию. Несмотря на все усилия следствия, дело застопорилось из-за отсутствия очевидцев. Лишь в начале прошлого марта у оперативников появилась слабая зацепка. Они нашли свидетеля, который видел, как незадолго до убийства около машины Марининова крутился какой-то мужчина. Впрочем, свидетель так и не смог припомнить его внешность.

Следователи предложили ему помощь специалиста по мягкому гипнозу, и он согласился. «У человека, как у компьютера, есть "оперативная" память и есть "постоянная" - бессознательная, где откладывается все, что он когда-либо видел или слышал», - рассказывает криминалист СКП. Задача активатора - выудить из глубокой памяти человека необходимую информацию с помощью особых методик.

Сеанс проходил в одной из свободных комнат следственного штаба, откуда предварительно убрали телефон, компьютер и все предметы, которые могли бы отвлечь внимание свидетеля, рассказывает один из сотрудников СКП. С помощью мягкого гипноза специалист по активации памяти вернул свидетеля в 15 января 2009 года, и тот смог вспомнить момент убийства Марининова. Под запись видеокамеры гипнотизер задавал свидетелю вопросы, а тот отвечал жестами. «Во время гипноза у человека подавляются реакции левого полушария, поэтому он может отвечать только жестами, сигналами, а иногда может что-то написать или нарисовать», - поясняет московский гипнолог Павел Пономарев. Так у оперативников появился фоторобот подозреваемого.

Марининов был главным свидетелем обвинения на процессе по делу одной из петербургских группировок наркоторговцев, в которую входили и милиционеры, поэтому следователи стали искать организаторов и исполнителей убийства в этом кругу. Вскоре были арестованы Сергей Стрельников, Сергей Иванов и цыганский барон Сергей Кирильчук. Фоторобот подошел Стрельникову, которому и предъявили обвинение в убийстве Марининова. По одной из версий, Марининов ввязался в конфликт между наркоторговцами Красносельского района города и был убит нанятым одной из банд киллером.

*30 000 И БОНУСЫ*

Дело Марининова - одно из самых громких, но далеко не первое, когда следователям помогали специалисты по мягкому гипнозу. Так, благодаря гипнологам у столичных оперативников появился фоторобот киллера, взорвавшего в апреле 2007 года в центре Москвы североосетинского водочного магната Олега Гиоева. В 2008 году с помощью гипнологов был задержан сотрудник пожарной части в Соликамске Александр Геращенко. В течение девяти лет он убил семь человек. Жертвы были военными, милиционерами и охранниками. Преступник убивал их ради служебного оружия. Геращенко видели четыре свидетеля, но каждый из них описывал его по-разному. Следователи вызвали из Москвы эксперта-психолога, профессора Алексея Скрыпникова, который помог свидетелям вспомнить точные приметы убийцы. А на днях в Омске было раскрыто убийство двухлетней давности. Свидетель смог вспомнить цифры госномера автомобиля, на котором скрылись преступники. Все они были задержаны.

Впрочем, не всякий гипноз годится для следствия. С глубоким гипнозом, который дает более эффективные результаты, следователи предпочитают не связываться. «Все дела с добытыми таким образом доказательствами разваливались, потому что суд считал, что гипнотизеры вмешиваются в сознание свидетелей», - рассказывает один из московских следователей.

Адвокаты выступают против любых вмешательств в сознание человека. «В Уголовно-процессуальном кодексе четко прописано, как должно вестись следствие, и ни о каких помощниках воспоминаний там не говорится, - объясняет адвокат коллегии "Человек и право" Владимир Жеребенков. - Все эти экзотические методики не изучены, не сертифицированы, и непонятно, как они вообще влияют на сознание людей».

Криминалисты относятся к критике философски. «Новое всегда воспринимается неоднозначно, - говорит Newsweek глава ГУК Юрий Леканов. - Были времена, когда даже дактилоскопия не считалась доказательством, а в СССР под запретом были протоколы, набитые на печатной машинке, и фотосъемка».

Все специалисты по активации памяти в СКП - выходцы из профессиональной медицины. В большинстве государственных экспертных центров не хватает специалистов узкого профиля, поэтому следователям приходится искать их в коммерческих структурах. Некоторых переманивали более высокими окладами и служебными бонусами. «Платят тысяч по тридцать в месяц, и еще есть добавки, так что все довольны», - уверяет высокопоставленный следователь.

*СЛЕДСТВИЕ ВЕДЕТ «ДИАНА»*

С этого года у следователей появился широкий доступ еще к одному ноу-хау. Оно не такое экзотическое, как гипнотизеры, но более популярное и известное. С января в региональные управления СКП стали поступать полиграфы, и сейчас, как говорят следователи, они уже есть во всех 84 территориальных подразделениях. С помощью полиграфов в последние годы были раскрыты сотни громких преступлений.

Например, убийство криминального авторитета в Стерлитамаке в апреле прошлого года. Вину на себя взял один из подручных убитого, а его причастность к преступлению подтвердил единственный свидетель. Следователи засомневались в их показаниях и предложили обоим пройти тест на детекторе лжи. Прибор однозначно показал, что предполагаемый киллер не знает важных деталей убийства. Зато они были хорошо известны свидетелю. Так следователи выяснили, что именно он расправился с авторитетом.

Использование полиграфов тоже имеет свои особенности. Точность показаний прибора зависит от состояния человека. Например, есть ли у него похмелье или нет. «Испытуемый должен быть обязательно здоров, с нормальным давлением и температурой», - рассказывает столичный полиграфолог Владимир Лукашин. По его словам, в последнее время люди пытаются обмануть детекторы лжи, употребляя перед сеансом психотропные препараты. Распознать это могут только приборы последних поколений.

Адвокаты относятся к полиграфу неоднозначно. «Я никогда не позволю проверять своего клиента на детекторе лжи, потому что нет гарантии, что эксперт независим от следствия, - уверяет столичный адвокат Евгений Черноусов. - Следователь должен собирать доказательства законными и традиционными способами». Полученные с помощью детекторов данные - это так называемые вспомогательные доказательства. «Если я приду в суд только с заключением полиграфолога, то меня попросту пошлют подальше», - говорит один из следователей.

«Мы закупаем отечественную систему "Диана", которая оптимально подходит нам по соотношению цена-качество», - рассказывает собеседник в СКП. Каждый такой комплекс стоит около 200 000 рублей. Однако на рынке эту линейку приборов считают не самой лучшей. «Этот прибор занимает лишь 20% рынка полиграфов, потому что не имеет, например, важной функции распознавания противодействия исследованию (когда человек принимает специальные препараты. - Newsweek)», - говорит Лукашин. Функциональная скромность приборов компенсируется опытом их операторов, объясняют в СКП.

Впрочем, один из следователей столичного управления СКП заявил Newsweek, что в стране нет ни одного толкового специалиста по работе с полиграфом и «использовать их пока рано - цена ошибки для конкретного человека оказывается слишком высокой». Он поясняет, что в России до сих пор нет единой методики исследований на детекторе лжи, а полиграфологи не могут качественно составить опросные листы.

В качестве примера он приводит дело из своей практики. В одной из колоний был убит заключенный. Все подозрения пали на его соседа - наркомана с многолетним стажем. Детектор лжи однозначно указал на него как на убийцу, но после традиционных экспертиз следователи исключили его из числа подозреваемых. Как оказалось, организм наркомана даже через несколько лет после «завязки» выдавал неадекватную реакцию.

СТАРОЕ ДОБРОЕ

Расследовать преступления помогают и простые психологи. Если специалисты по активации памяти составляют по воспоминаниям свидетелей фотороботы, то психологи работают над психологическими портретами подозреваемых. Эксперт может вычислить пол, возраст и особенности характера человека. «Такие методики оказались полезными для расследования дел известных националистических группировок и убийства в ноябре 2009 года священника Даниила Сысоева», - говорит один из следователей СКП по Москве.

В последнем случае психолог предположил, что священника убил не психически больной человек и не язычники-националисты, а радикальные исламисты. Через несколько дней после этого ответственность за убийство Сысоева действительно взяли на себя исламисты. Психологи помогли раскрыть и пропажу зимой 2009 года в подмосковном Орехове-Зуеве двух мальчиков. Изначально предполагалось, что мальчики решили пойти в поход, но психолог такую версию опроверг. После этого территорию поиска сильно сократили. Оказалось, что мальчики утонули в местном пруду.

Некоторые следователи утверждают, что теперь и сами способны составлять психологические портреты людей. «Еще десять лет назад мы подмечали черты характера каждого нашего подопечного и вскоре поняли, что с их помощью можно раскрывать преступления», - рассказывает участник следственной бригады по делу ореховско-медведковской ОПГ. По его словам, одни бандиты были трусами и тупыми исполнителями приказов, другие были с амбициями и жили ради славы, а третьи относились к своему образу жизни как к обычной работе - все делали только за деньги.

«Зная это, мы с высокой долей вероятности вычисляли, кто кого заказал, что ими двигало и кто мог исполнить убийство», - говорит следователь. В начале марта испанская полиция выдала России последнего из лидеров группировки - Сергея Буторина по кличке Ося. Он был как раз из второй категории - амбициозных искателей славы.

----------

